# 2001 S4 , pre-buy concerns...



## bialo_czerwoni (Aug 26, 2004)

planning on buying a 2001 S4 likely tomorrow
the good:
-body is pretty much mint except some rust above left and right front wheel wells
-70k miles
-interior in very good condition, black leather
-6 speed
the bad:
-clutch needs to be replaced, cant put the car into any gear...does that sound worse than just clutch? probably going to tow it home
-timing belt has not been replaced
-pretty sure the car is apr chipped, and turbos are stock likely on their way out ? is there anyway i can verify that it is chipped ?
-carfax reports the car stolen twice in 2002 within 3 months, although since then there are service records up to the current owner who is my good friends brother...
-sitting on 19" carllson wheels that are not in very good shape, tires are probably 75%
-car has not been driven much at all since january of 2008
i have negotiated the price down low as possible to about $6500 which i think is good ?
any input is appreciated


----------



## BattMaan (Aug 16, 2009)

your price $6500
new turbos $3000
timing belt $1100
tires $950
clutch crap $who knows
total $11.6K plus the trans stuff, i dont think it's worth it, especially if it was stolen and driven hard


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 2001 S4 , pre-buy concerns... (bialo_czerwoni)*

Turbos...
White smoke
High pitched sound...dentist drill
Oil consumption


----------



## mr.awesome (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: 2001 S4 , pre-buy concerns... (bialo_czerwoni)*

do you know anything about fixing cars? even if you dont you can try to find a mechanic willing to do the work on the side. I got an rs4 clutch put in my 2.7t a6 for 450 bucks worth of labor...if you find the right person you could get clutch and turbos for like 700 bucks in labor... then just parts. Was the car a recovered stolen vehicle or was it just a write off? if it still a clean title with 70k miles...id do it.


----------



## euronutz1089 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: 2001 S4 , pre-buy concerns... (bialo_czerwoni)*

run while you can


----------



## vwromans (Feb 1, 2001)

Update please.
Tell me you didn't buy this car. I bought a recovered theft M3 that is fantastic to drive....$8K in repairs later.
I'll be putting it up for sale this month and someone will get an amazing deal because everything is new on the car, but it cost me dearly.
Stay away from this S4, it reeks of future issues.


----------



## bialo_czerwoni (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (vwromans)*

went out on a limb. bought it, and going full stage 3+ so replacing pretty much everything anyway.


----------



## congratulati0ns (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: (bialo_czerwoni)*

haha good choice, i bought my '00 s4 about a month ago with 67k miles which was a stolen theft recovery as well. Had to do the clutch and timing belt soon but it was a good buy.
polacy wiedza co kupywac! haha


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: 2001 S4 , pre-buy concerns... (euronutz1089)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euronutz1089* »_run while you can

x2 previous owner history and maintenance is the most important thing with these cars. Hit or miss and that car sounds like a money pit


----------



## bialo_czerwoni (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (im2fast4u16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *im2fast4u16* »_haha good choice, i bought my '00 s4 about a month ago with 67k miles which was a stolen theft recovery as well. Had to do the clutch and timing belt soon but it was a good buy.
polacy wiedza co kupywac! haha









polska gora! mam nadzieje rze mi sie tesz uda. 
im about half way there with parts for stg 3+. things are adding up quick!


----------

